# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  ساعدوني في عندي بروجكت

## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا الي بعرف على برنامج CircuitMaker 2000 بدي رسمة *A seven-segment L.E.D. display.* على البرنامج نفسة لاني عجزت ومش عارف ازبطها

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مرحبا الي بعرف على برنامج CircuitMaker 2000 بدي رسمة *A seven-segment L.E.D. display.* على البرنامج نفسة لاني عجزت ومش عارف ازبطها


ممكن توضحي ، شو بدك يا مها بالضبط ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة ما فهمت عليك ِ ...!!!

إذا بدك البرنامج ...

لتحميل البرنامج *من هُنااااااااااا ...*

سيريال البرنامج ...

5axx-wcdj-qyba-c92n

*حلاحطة :- حجم البرنامج ((10ميجا)) ...*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا يسلموا البرنامج عندي مش عارف ارسم الرسمة كثير معقده ومش زابطة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا يسلموا البرنامج عندي مش عارف ارسم الرسمة كثير معقده ومش زابطة


يا ريت أقدر اساعدك يا مها / بصراحة ما عندي خبرة في هالمجال ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

لعيونك هاي شغلتي  انا  بس احكيلي نوع التوصيلة الي بدك اياه  انا ناسي اسامهيم التواصيل لأنهم زلا احكيلي اعمليلي سكان للرسمة مخن الكتاب وانا بعملها اضمن 

 وانا خابر انو في مثال داخل البرنامج جاهز عن الي بدك اياه دوري جوا ملف  sample  من داخل فولدر البرنامج 

 بسرعة والله اشتقت للسركت

----------


## ayman

> يا ريت أقدر اساعدك يا مها / بصراحة ما عندي خبرة في هالمجال ...


مها بدها  رسمة دائرة تشغيل وحدة العرض الي بالصورة  تحت 



 بس ماحكيتي يا مها انت بدك صورة للرسمة ولا بدك الدائر بأمتداد البرنامج نفسه ؟؟

----------


## ayman

شوفي مها هاي رسمة الوحدة نفسها بصراحة انا مافهمت انتي بدك دائرة التشغيل ولا التوصيل الداخلي للوحدة  







طبعا في نوعين من التوصيل اول رسمة لل  comman cathode 

والرسمة التانية لل  comman anode 

 واذا بدك اياهم بأمتداد البرنامج احكيلي

----------


## N_tarawneh

الله يعطيك العافية يا أيمن / قدها وقدود يا طيب ...  :Icon31:  

وينك يا مها / هي أيمن أجا يساعدك ...!!!؟؟؟

وين راحت هاي المصيوبه ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شوفي مها هاي رسمة الوحدة نفسها بصراحة انا مافهمت انتي بدك دائرة التشغيل ولا التوصيل الداخلي للوحدة  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طبعا في نوعين من التوصيل اول رسمة لل  comman cathode 
> ...



ايمن النا دخل احنا طلاب الحاسوب بهاي السوالف؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ايمن النا دخل احنا طلاب الحاسوب بهاي السوالف؟


طب ساعدوها يا جماعة ، إلي بعرف يساعدها بالله عليكوا ...؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرحبا ايمن يسلمو سلف الدكتورة بدها الرسمة seven-segment L.E.D. displayعلى CircuitMaker 2000 يعني بدها تشوفهل مرسومة على البرنامج وصلت

----------


## ayman

> ايمن النا دخل احنا طلاب الحاسوب بهاي السوالف؟


أكيد يا عمار راح تاخذها بأكثر من مختبر منها المنطق الرقمي  والدوائر

----------


## ayman

> مرحبا ايمن يسلمو سلف الدكتورة بدها الرسمة seven-segment L.E.D. displayعلى CircuitMaker 2000 يعني بدها تشوفهل مرسومة على البرنامج وصلت



اوكي وصلت انك بدك اياها على البرنامج مش صورة علشان تشغلها  اوكي 
بس بدي منك تحددي نوع التوصيلة والله انا نسيت التوصيلات لأني اخذتها وانا سنة ثانية يعني دهر  :Icon31:  

 اذا بتقدري  تبعتيلي الرسمة هون حتى لو رسمتيها على البينت مو مشكلة  بس حتى اتذكر عرفتي علي وكمان بدي اعرف شو المطلوب دائرة التشغيل ولا التوصيلة الداخلية للوحدة  وكمان في اكثر من طريقة اما عن طريقة اي سي الوحدة او عن طريق المفاتيح باليد تغيريها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هاي الرسمة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

رح اغلبك الي بتشوفه مناسب اعمله

----------


## ayman

> هاي الرسمة


اوكي شكرا  يلا انا بدي اروح ارسم الرسمة  وان شاء الله بتخلص من هون ل نص ساعة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اوكي شكرا  يلا انا بدي اروح ارسم الرسمة  وان شاء الله بتخلص من هون ل نص ساعة


الله لا يحرمنا منك يا أيمن ، بالفعل انت نوارة المنتدى ، وهيني بدي أقوم أعمل إلك قهوه من شأن تمخمخ وانت بترسم فيها ... :Db465236ff:  

الحقّ على معزبتك مها / المفروض قامت تعملك قهوة من زمان ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

قهوتكو على حسابي ... لا والله عليي الطلاق بال3 .. والله ما بصير .. خلص ابشرو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> قهوتكو على حسابي ... لا والله عليي الطلاق بال3 .. والله ما بصير .. خلص ابشرو


الحقّ على معزبتنا مها صاحبة الطلابة / تسقط رعيك ِ يا مها ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

ما عمرك ِ قلتي الغزو روحت ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> الله لا يحرمنا منك يا أيمن ، بالفعل انت نوارة المنتدى ، وهيني بدي أقوم أعمل إلك قهوه من شأن تمخمخ وانت بترسم فيها ... 
> 
> الحقّ على معزبتك مها / المفروض قامت تعملك قهوة من زمان ...


هيني بستنى يانادر

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ولو مش بكفي سهرانين معي احلى 3 فناجين قهوة  وسط

----------


## ayman

مها محل ما انا حاط دائرة حمرا هي وحدة العرض نفسها صح ولا انا غلطان لأنو بصراحة عمرو ما مر علي بوابات بالرمز هذا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اه صح

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هيني بستنى يانادر


أفا عليك يا أيمن / وأحلى قهوه إكسبرسوا  لعيونك / واحد إكسبرسوا وصلحه ... :SnipeR (94):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ولو مش بكفي سهرانين معي احلى 3 فناجين قهوة  وسط


ما بتنفع العليقة وقت الغارة يا مها ...  :Db465236ff:  

خوف الله إنك كحتوته ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اه صح


ولولولولولولوولولولولولويشششششششششششش / صح ...  :Db465236ff:  

مبروك يا أم المه ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خلص الكم كل واحد خزان قهوة مليح.............. ما حدى بسلم من لسانك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

تفضلو اختارو الي بدكو اياه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> خلص الكم كل واحد خزان قهوة مليح.............. ما حدى بسلم من لسانك


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

البسه إلي في الفنجان بتخيلها بتشبه مها ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  


> البسه إلي في الفنجان بتخليها بتشبه مها ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

مها بعدك هون؟؟؟

هلا البوابات  من على اليمين قبل العواكس هما بوابات نور ولا اور الرسمة مو واضحة مو  امبين هما نور ولا اور ولا  وانا خايف يكونو ناند او اند

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شوي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ايمن بعرف حالي غلبتك هاي اوضح واحسن

----------


## ayman

> شوي


مو فاهم عليكي  انتي الصورة من وين جبتيها ؟؟ من الأنترنت ولا من الكتاب  لأنو الدائرة الأولى الي اعطيتني ايها هي التوصيلة الداخلية للوحدة  والرسمة التانية هي لدائرة التشغيل   شو المس بدها بالزبط ؟؟؟ احكيلي حتى اعرف شو ارسملك انا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ايمن بعرف حالي غلبتك هاي اوضح واحسن


عادي غلبيه / زي ما بدك ولا يهمك / أيمن بتحمل دّعك ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> ايمن بعرف حالي غلبتك هاي اوضح واحسن


 لا تخافي انا دمي الكترونيات بحبها المادة  اوكي اذا نعسانة تصبحي على خير انا برسمها الليلة وبحطلك اياها وبس تصحي بتنزليها  الرسمة التانية بدها 10 دقائق وبخلصها اذا بتقدري تستني على راحتك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الرسمتين من الكتاب 
بس هاي اوضح الدكتورة ما حددت

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## ayman

اوكي مها انا دورت على نفس ال اي سي الموجودة بالريسمة التانية ما لقيتها انا حطيت البديل تبعها وحطتلك مفاتيح حتى تتحكمي بشو بتعرض الوحدة  وانتي اتأكديلي من الرسمة الأولى شو نوع البوابات حتى اعملها كمان  


وكمان عملتلك الرسمة المبسطة لعمل الوحدة الي  انا حطيتها بأول الموضوع حتى يعني تتميزي عن البنات

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اوكي مها انا دورت على نفس ال اي سي الموجودة بالريسمة التانية ما لقيتها انا حطيت البديل تبعها وحطتلك مفاتيح حتى تتحكمي بشو بتعرض الوحدة  وانتي اتأكديلي من الرسمة الأولى شو نوع البوابات حتى اعملها كمان  
> 
> 
> وكمان عملتلك الرسمة المبسطة لعمل الوحدة الي  انا حطيتها بأول الموضوع حتى يعني تتميزي عن البنات


يا عيني عليك يا أيمن ...

الله يعطيك العافية ويقويك ...

----------


## ayman

> يا عيني عليك يا أيمن ...
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية ويقويك ...


الله يعافيك بتمنى اني اكون فدتها مع اني حاسس لا انا بتمنى من مها تجبلي الرسمة الأولى اوضح من هيك حتى تبين القطع اوضح

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا عيني عليك يا أيمن / أبدعت ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يعافيك بتمنى اني اكون فدتها مع اني حاسس لا انا بتمنى من مها تجبلي الرسمة الأولى اوضح من هيك حتى تبين القطع اوضح


أن خايف إنه مها مش فاهمه أشي / ومش فاهمه شو بدها / بطشّش مثل المضروبه على راسها بقنوة  ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

هههههههههههههههههههههه

شو عم تتعلم على البرنامج على فكرة هذا البرنامج هو عبارة عن محاكي للدوائر الألكترونية يعني  الدوائر هذول بتقدر تشغلهم حتى تفهم طريقة الشغل وتعرف اذا في اخطاء بالدائرة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شو عم تتعلم على البرنامج على فكرة هذا البرنامج هو عبارة عن محاكي للدوائر الألكترونية يعني  الدوائر هذول بتقدر تشغلهم حتى تفهم طريقة الشغل وتعرف اذا في اخطاء بالدائرة


بصراحة البرنامج عندي / وأكيد بيوم من الأيام رح أتعلم عليه ... :Icon31:  

أنا بعجبك بهيك شغلات بحب أتعلم كل أشيء ... :Icon31:

----------


## N_tarawneh

بس بالفعل الله يجزيك الخير إلي ساعدتها لمها ...

----------


## ayman

> أن خايف إنه مها مش فاهمه أشي / ومش فاهمه شو بدها / بطشّش مثل المضروبه على راسها بقنوة  ...


بدك الصراحة هاي المادة صعبة جدا وانت بتتعامل معها على الصفر والواحد يعني مثال في بوابة منطقية اسمها اور OR  الها مدخلين  وظيفتها جمع المدخلين يعني لو المدخل الأول واحد والتاني صفر راح يطلع الناتج اكيد واحد ولو المدخلين واحد راح يطلع الناتج واحد لأنو انت بتتعامل مع النظام الثانئي يا واحد ياصفر مافي اثنين او اكثر  تخيل انو الكمبيوتر بيحوي على مليارات من الدوائر هاي الي بتخليك تقدر تفتح صورة او تعمل اي اشي  انا لو ما بعشق الألكترونيات ما كنت افهمت اشي بالمرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> بصراحة البرنامج عندي / وأكيد بيوم من الأيام رح أتعلم عليه ... 
> 
> أنا بعجبك بهيك شغلات بحب أتعلم كل أشيء ...


للأسف يانادر هذا البرنامج مو فوتوشوب حتى تتعلم عليه لوحدك لازم تعرف القوانين الألكترونية وننظام عمل القطع الألكترونية  وحتى الي بيعرفو طريقة العمل ما بيقدرو يصممو دائرة بسيطة مثل نظام تحكم عن طريق الكمبيوتر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بدك الصراحة هاي المادة صعبة جدا وانت بتتعامل معها على الصفر والواحد يعني مثال في بوابة منطقية اسمها اور OR  الها مدخلين  وظيفتها جمع المدخلين يعني لو المدخل الأول واحد والتاني صفر راح يطلع الناتج اكيد واحد ولو المدخلين واحد راح يطلع الناتج واحد لأنو انت بتتعامل مع النظام الثانئي يا واحد ياصفر مافي اثنين او اكثر  تخيل انو الكمبيوتر بيحوي على مليارات من الدوائر هاي الي بتخليك تقدر تفتح صورة او تعمل اي اشي  انا لو ما بعشق الألكترونيات ما كنت افهمت اشي بالمرة


شغله عاديه ، تخيل حالك قاعد بتمدد في كهربه وبتمدد بسلاك وبتحط نقاط وقواطع واباريز وقلوبات / بس بشرط ما يصير معك شرّت  ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> للأسف يانادر هذا البرنامج مو فوتوشوب حتى تتعلم عليه لوحدك لازم تعرف القوانين الألكترونية وننظام عمل القطع الألكترونية  وحتى الي بيعرفو طريقة العمل ما بيقدرو يصممو دائرة بسيطة مثل نظام تحكم عن طريق الكمبيوتر


اوهووووووووووووووووه عاد / لا تصير علي الليلة آلن ديلون ولا وأطسون ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> شغله عاديه ، تخيل حالك قاعد بتمدد في كهربه وبتمدد بسلاك وبتحط نقاط وقواطع واباريز وقلوبات / بس بشرط ماي صير معك شرّت  ...


ههههههههههههههههههه 
ماشاء الله بالسهولة هاي !!!!!!

----------


## ayman

> اوهووووووووووووووووه عاد / لا تصير علي الليلة آلن ديلون ولا وأطسون ...


 انا بحكيلك احسن ما تدخل نفسك بمتاهة تفقد اعصابك فيها  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا بحكيلك احسن ما تدخل نفسك بمتاهة تفقد اعصابك فيها


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*ايمن شكرا شكر اشكرا شكرا*

----------


## ayman

> *ايمن شكرا شكر اشكرا شكرا*


العفو بس ما طمنتيني شو صار معك بالمختبر شو حكت المس  طلع هو ولا لا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا كثير على سؤالك هو طلع هو بس الدكتورة حكت في اشي ناقص 
مش في الرسمة بس بالفكره وانا مافهمت عليها وخسفتني

----------


## MR.X

*


ماشاء الله ..

صدقا مشكورين كتير ..

ايمن ..

يعطيك العافية يا مان ما قصرت .

وبالنيابة عن مها كمان مشكور ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا جماعة إلي بعرف شو بدها مها ، يساعدها ، مها حقها علينا في المنتدى نساعدها ، وبتستاهل كل خير / ساعدوها وخاصة الشباب المتخصصين ...؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

> يسلموا كثير على سؤالك هو طلع هو بس الدكتورة حكت في اشي ناقص 
> مش في الرسمة بس بالفكره وانا مافهمت عليها وخسفتني


اه   الله يسامحك طيب ليش ما سألتي البنات الي معك ولازم تظلك وراها حتى تعرفي شو المطلوب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لا تخاف انا لسه عامل اشي الكل خسفته انا قدامهم عبقرية

----------


## ayman

> لا تخاف انا لسه عامل اشي الكل خسفته انا قدامهم عبقرية


الله يوفقك ترى المتميز بيدعمو بالعلامات  واخصة اصعب دكتور مؤمون صمادي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ووسام

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يوفقك ترى المتميز بيدعمو بالعلامات  واخصة اصعب دكتور مؤمون صمادي


يا رجل انت مضيتها بتحكي عن بطولاتك الجامعية ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

ساعدها / حرام عليك ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> ووسام


وسام سويدان 

رسبتني بالألكترونيات علشان الغياب ماعندها واسطة ولا اشي  وما بتزيد للأحد وما بتفهم كمان

----------

